# [Extreme-Review] Roccat Pyra wireless



## Klutten (26. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Die Hamburger Mannen der Roccat-Studios kommen langsam aber sicher in Fahrt. Nach dem im letzten Jahr das Debüt mit der "Roccat Kone" mehr oder minder glückte - die Spielerwelt teilte sich an anfänglichen Materialproblemen - setze man die Geschichte Anfang des Jahres mit der "Roccat Kova" fort und betreut nun auch mobile Spieler mit einer eigenen Kreation. Die beiden neuen Sprösslinge hören auf den Namen "Pyra" und "Pyra wireless", letztere werde ich in diesem Review etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.*​* 
** Inhaltsverzeichnis**
*​Für den der es noch nicht kennt sei gesagt, dass dieses Inhaltsverzeichnis interaktiv nutzbar ist. Man kann mit einem kurzen Klick direkt zu den gewünschten Kapiteln springen. Hat man den gewünschten Teil gelesen, so gibt es an dessen Ende auch wieder einen Sprung zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis. 

Impressionen
Technische Daten des Herstellers
Lieferumfang
Größenvergleich Roccat Pyra vs. Razer Orochi
Treiber & Funktionen
Fazit

Ebenso verhalten sich die Bilder in diesem Review. Mit einem Klick werden sie größer, was die Übersichtlichkeit doch arg verbessert. Grundsätzlich lässt sich alles vergrößern, was einen grauen Rahmen hat.

Zur Einführung ein kleines Video des Herstellers, welches schon mal sehr schön auf die Features eingeht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ4Ui_iA5aU​*
Impressionen
*Die Roccat Pyra wireless kommt in einer kompakten Blisterverpackung daher und gewährt so von Grund auf einen Blick auf den Inhalt - die Maus selbst und den USB-Empfänger. Ansonsten prangen überall auf der in schickem blau-schwarzen Design gehaltenen Verpackung diverse technische Daten in mehreren Sprachen und natürlich die besonderen Features. Hier ist besonders die Funktion "EasyShift[+]" zu nennen, die die vorhandenen Maustasten verdoppelt. So sollte jeder Spieler genügend Möglichkeiten finden, eigene Funktionen unterzubringen. Die ebenfalls auf der Verpackung hervorgehobene Frequenz zum Datenaustausch liegt mit 1.000 Hz auf einem extrem hohen Niveau und sollte gerade im schnurlosen Bereich konkurrenzlos sein.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Werfen wir einen Blick auf den Star in diesem Review - die Pyra wireless. Der kleine Nager kommt in schlichtem Schwarz daher und hat insgesamt eine klassische Form ohne viel Schnörkel. In Anlehnung an die bereits im Handel befindliche "Kova" ist das Design kantig, liegt aber trotzdem sehr gut in der Hand. Mit ihren knapp 10 cm Länge, 6 cm Breite und einer Höhe von knapp 3,5 cm bietet der kleine Mauskörper auch mittelgroßen Händen noch genug Halt, was nicht zuletzt den griffigen Seitenteilen aus Gummi zu verdanken ist. Durch das nach vorne nicht sehr stark abfallende Design liegt die Hand zu jeder Zeit sehr gemütlich auf der Oberfläche, auf der rechtsseitig, leicht vertieft der Firmenname prangt. Einzig das Gewicht von knapp unter 100 g und die durch die Akkus bedingte Hecklastigkeit sind ein wenig störend. Aber auch hier helfen die griffigen Seitenteile und verhindern ein Absacken des Hinterns beim Umsetzen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das nächste Bild zeigt eindeutig, wo die Pyra schnell Freunde finden wird, nämlich im Lager der Linkshänder. Das Design ist so ausgelegt, dass sie durch ihre Symmetrie Rechts- wie auch Linkshändern gerecht wird. Die Haupttasten bedecken den kompletten vorderen Bereich der Maus und weisen ein fein definiertes Klicken auf, welches ohne großen Widerstand erreicht wird. Zentral platziert ist das Mausrad, welches ebenso definiert zu Werke geht. Die aufgebrachte Gummierung und die zu beiden Seiten schräg abfallenden Flächen bieten perfekten Halt. Eine seitliche Klick-Funktion gibt es leider nicht. Die Position der seitlichen Tasten geht indes nahtlos in das Design über und durch die relativ hohe Anordnung sollten Fehl-Klicks nicht passieren. Zudem ist der Druckpunkt dieser Tasten um einiges höher, als der der anderen Tasten. 

Insgesamt betrachtet liefert Roccat eine sehr feine 5-Tasten-Maus plus Scroll-Funktion, die durch "EasyShift[+]" im Umfang der Funktionen verdoppelt werden kann. Einige Worte zur Beleuchtung fehlen noch. Die Pyra ist generell auf niedrigen Stromverbrauch angewiesen und daher nur spärlich mit LEDs bestückt. Die einzige Beleuchtung glimmt im langen Schlitz auf der Oberseite und signalisiert dem Spieler den aktuellen Ladezustand der Akkus. Fängt die Beleuchtung an zu blinken, so sollte man schleunigst auf das mitgelieferte Kabel setzen. Über den gesamten Testzeitraum hat eine Akkuladung für einen vollen, oder zwei halbe Tage ausgereicht. Das ist kein Rekordwert, aber durch das Kabel wird zumindest das Spielvergnügen nicht wirklich unterbrochen.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Unterseite der Pyra wireless ist vom Platzbedarf her bis auf den letzten Zentimeter ausgefüllt und beherbergt allerlei Features. Im Frontbereich befindet sich ein winziger Schalter, mit dem die Maus bei Nichtbenutzung zum Strom sparen abgeschaltet werden kann. Direkt dahinter schlummern die beiden Akkus in einer Vertiefung, die mit einer Folie zum besseren Entfernen der solchen ausgerüstet ist. Im Zentrum ist ein Knopf zur Synchronisation eingelassen, dieser ist aber nur nötig, sollte die Pyra mal den Kontakt zum Empfänger verlieren. Im Testzeitraum ist das aber nicht ein Mal vorgekommen. Auf der rechten Seite befinden sich dann noch der "Motion Blue-Optic Sensor", der die Oberfläche mit bis zu 1.600 dpi abtasten kann und im Heck die Vertiefung zum Aufbewahren des Empfängers - was angesichts der Größe auch wirklich nötig ist. Die Lösefunktion des Empfängers entspricht der Funktion eines herkömmlichen Kugelschreibers - fummeliges Entfernen gibt es daher nicht.

Vervollständigt wird die Unterseite durch fünf kleine Gleitpads, die die Pyra rasend schnell über Mauspads aus Kunststoff gleiten lassen. Mit dem Testpad, einem Razer Destructor, war so von Anfang an eine unglaubliche Performance zu spüren. Dieses empfindet natürlich jeder anders, weshalb dieser Eindruck subjektiven Charakter hat. Auf Stoffpads wie dem Roccat Taito ist die Maus nicht ganz so agil, geht ihrer Arbeit aber um Längen leiser nach. Auf dem Destructor ist die Geräuschkulisse, die die Pyra verursacht, deutlich hörbar.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

Technische Daten des Herstellers
*Da viele Spieler die Qualität ihres Nagers an den technischen Daten festmachen, gibt es an dieser Stelle eine kleine Übersicht über die vom Hersteller angepriesenen Features, sofern diese noch nicht im Text genannt wurden.

Für Links- und Rechtshänder geeignet (Symmetrie)
Griffige Seitenflächen aus Vollgummi
Breites gummiertes Mausrad
Größe: ~95 x 60 x 35 mm
Kabellänge ~160 cm
Beleuchtung: Status-LED in blau
Anzahl der Tasten: 5 + Mausrad (verdoppelbar über EasyShift[+])
Über EasyShift[+] bis zu 12 Funktionen gleichzeitig
Optischer Sensor mit 400 - 1.600 dpi (Blue Optic)
Drahtlose Übertragungsrate von 1.000 Hz
Maximale Beschleunigung von 30 G
Moderne 2,4 GHz Funktechnik
Rest- und Deep-Sleep Modi für längere Akkulaufzeit
​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

Lieferumfang
*Der Lieferumfang der Maus ist überschaubar, aber dennoch vollständig und lässt kaum Wünsche offen. Zum Schutz der Maus legt Roccat einen feinen Microfaser-Beutel bei, der mit einer Kordel zugezogen werden kann. Weiterhin finden sich neben dem kleinen USB-Nano-Empfänger ein USB-Ladekabel und passende "AAA" NiMH-Akkus mit 700 mAh in der Verpackung wieder. 
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Komplettiert wird das Zubehör durch ein kleines Briefchen, welches eine  Treiber-CD, eine Kurzanleitung und die persönliche Roccat-ID-Card  beinhaltet. Ein Größenvergleich zeigt, wie winzig der Empfänger, der auf 2,4 GHz sendet, wirklich ist. Die Größe ist gerade bei Notebooks sehr praktikabel, denn so kann dieser permanent am USB-Port verbleiben, ohne das man Angst haben muss, dass hier Schäden durch ein Hängenbleiben des Adapters verursacht werden.

Bei den Steckern des USB-Ladekabels zeigt sich die Detailverliebtheit von Roccat wieder. Es werden keine handelsüblichen Versionen am Kabel verbaut, Roccat setzt hier lieber auf eine, dem Design der Maus angepassten Optik. Das Kabel selbst stellt eine Besonderheit dar. Es dient rein als Ladekabel und hat keine Funktion für die Datenübertragung inne. So muss selbst bei niedrigem Ladezustand der Akkus und einem Kabelbetrieb, der Empfänger im USB-Port eingesteckt bleiben.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

Größenvergleich Roccat Pyra vs. Razer Orochi
*Der Markt für mobiles Spielevergnügen in Sachen Eingabegeräten ist noch recht spärlich bestückt. Zwar liefern mittlerweile einige Hersteller kompakte Wegbegleiter, doch reine Spielermäuse mit umfangreichem Treiber und diversen Funktionen sind selten. Um trotzdem einen kleinen Vergleich zu starten, ziehe ich die Razer Orochi heran, die ich bereits in einem anderen Review begutachtet habe. Betrachtet wird aber nur die Form, nicht die technischen Eigenheiten der beiden Probanden.

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt die Pyra wireless gegenüber der Razer Orochi etwas größer, aber auch sehr grobschlächtig. Größer ist sie zwar ein wenig, gröber aber nicht wirklich. Das Design der beiden Mäuse ist eben grundverschieden. Razer bietet mit der Orochi ein sehr ergonomisch wirkendes Äußeres, Roccat verlässt sich eher auf das kantige Design der Kova, welches bei Spielern sehr gut angekommen ist. Schlussendlich muss man sich direkt entscheiden und beide Mäuse Probe fassen. Die Pyra bietet größeren Händen auf jeden Fall einen etwas besseren Halt und füllt die Handfläche insgesamt etwas besser aus, die Orochi ist eher die Maus, die mit den Fingern geführt werden möchte. Anhand der folgenden Bilder mache sich jeder sein eigenes Bild, denn Bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als 1.000 Worte.
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

Treiber und Funktionen
*Der Treiber der Roccat Pyra bildet das Grundgerüst, auf dem sämtliche Funktionen aufbauen. Wer bereits eine Maus der Hamburger Firma besitzt, wird sich schon beim ersten Einblick in die Steuerzentrale zurecht finden, Neulinge brauchen angesichts der Fülle an Optionen sicher etwas länger. Der Aufbau selbst ist eigentlich sehr einfach, denn es sind lediglich drei Karteikartenreiter, hinter denen sich die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten verbergen, diese sind aber zahlreich. Der erste Reiter bietet im oberen Bereich diverse Einstellungen zur Empfindlichkeit und Geschwindigkeiten, die in mehreren Achsen und auch getrennt für Windows eingestellt werden können. Die untere Kante beherbergt kleine Bereiche, die für die fünf speicherbaren Profile zuständig sind. Diese sind allerdings nicht auf der Maus direkt abspeicherbar, sondern liegen auf dem jeweiligen Rechner. Eine Besonderheit bietet das Einbinden einer gewünschten Applikation oder eines Spiels. Startet man dann die ausführende Datei, so wird auch gleich das entsprechende Profil aus dem Treiber gestartet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Die nächsten drei Bilder sind am wichtigsten für Spieler, die sich ihre Maus individuell konfigurieren möchten. Hier bietet sich die Möglichkeit, sämtliche Tasten der Pyra nach eigenen Wünschen zu belegen. Im mittleren Bild gut sichtbar, die Funktion "EasyShift[+]", mit der man die restlichen Maustasten doppelt belegen kann. Hierzu ist auf der rechten Seite, respektive hier auf dem rechten Bild, eine zweite Maus zur Belegung vorhanden. In der Praxis selbst muss man sich an dieses neue Feature etwas gewöhnen, denn die Bedienung mehrerer Tasten gleichzeitig ist nicht jedermann Sache - funktioniert aber nach einiger Zeit recht gut. Die Linien im Treibermenü zeigen dabei übersichtlich die kombinierten Tasten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die folgenden Abbildungen beschäftigen sich mit dem Makro-Manager. Mit diesem können beliebige Tastaturfolgen als Makro aufgenommen und zeitlich im Millisekundenbereich justiert werden. Hier nur als Beispiel mal eine kleine Abfolge "PCGHX Test", die man dann über eine vorgewählte Makro-Taste wählen kann. Wie schon die Mausprofile selbst, so werden auch die Makros nicht in der Maus, sonder fest auf dem Rechner gespeichert. Die Nutzung an x-beliebigen Rechnern wird also ohne vorherige Treiberinstallation nicht ohne Weiteres möglich sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Der letzte Reiter widmet sich dem Support seitens Roccat. Hier können Informationen zur verwendeten Treiber- und Firmware-Version abgerufen, oder aber die Seite des Herstellers direkt aufgerufen werden. Ebenso gibt es einen Link in das Support-Forum oder einen direkten Draht zur Email-Hotline.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
*

Fazit
*Wer mobilen Spielspaß sucht, der findet mit der Roccat Pyra wireless einen Gefährten, den er so schnell nicht mehr hergeben möchte. Die Präzision der Maus ist fantastisch und gerade auf harten Pads kann sie ihre Schnelligkeit unter Beweis stellen. Das angepriesene Feature "EasyShift[+]" ist anfänglich zwar nicht so easy, aber wie üblich muss man bei neuen Funktionen immer etwas Geduld haben. Die Mühe wird dann auch ausreichend belohnt, denn man bekommt nicht nur einen sehr großen Funktionsumfang, sondern auch tolle Features abseits des Gamings, nämlich im Multimedia-Bereich. So kann man beispielsweise die Lautstärke per Mausrad verändern.

Lob verdient auch die Form der Maus. Roccat versteht es Links- und Rechtshänder gleichermaßen zufrieden zu stellen und bringt mit diesem doch recht unscheinbaren und schlichten Nager ein Eingabegerät auf den Markt, welches sehr handlich ist und trotz der groben und kantigen Optik sehr fein in der Hand liegt. Einzig das Material der Oberschale wirkt etwas billig, hier würde ich mir eine leichte Gummierung wünschen, wie sie bei vielen anderen Geräten heutzutage anzutreffen ist. Dafür stimmen aber wieder der Druckpunkt der Tasten und das griffige Mausrad - natürlich mit das Wichtigste im Alltag.

Kurze Rede langer Sinn - die Pyra ist eine tolle Maus, die aufgrund ihrer Handlichkeit nicht nur im mobilen Bereich gut aufgehoben ist. Der Preis von ~50 Euro geht vollkommen in Ordnung und man bekommt einiges für sein Geld geboten. Hardware und auch Software/Treiber sind auf hohem Niveau angesiedelt und müssen die Konkurrenz nicht scheuen.

Die Roccat Pyra im PCGH-Preisvergleich​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Ein herzlicher Dank geht direkt an die Mannen von Roccat für  die   Unterstützung und kurzfristige  Bereitstellung des Testsamples_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2010)

Das Review geht online. Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen. 




​


----------



## Jagdtiger (28. Juni 2010)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen ich sehe es genau so, tolle Maus, für den Preis bekommt man echte qualität, du hast recht die Maus tastet wirklich unglaublich fein ab und ist dadurch sehr präzise.
Easy Shift ist eine super Erfindung ich nutze die Pyra machmal auch an meinem Desktop PC, weil ich mich schon übelst an Easyshift gewöhnt habe.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Juni 2010)

Wie immer sauberes Review mit noch schöneren Pics und allem was man wissen muss!   Thanks! Ich hab mir die Maus mal auf meine Wunschliste geschrieben.


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. Juni 2010)

Schöner Test und sehr schöne Maus. Die Maus wäre was für mein Netbook ich kann damit zwar nicht zocken aber eine gute Maus ist immer was gutes. Gab es die Maus nicht mal im Abo Angebot?


----------



## Chaoswave (29. Juni 2010)

Schöner Review. Vielen Dank.
Ziehe in Erwägung sie zu kaufen auch wenn ich kein Notebook hab 
@ Klutten:
Weißt du zufällig ob die Akkus bei der wireless-Edition austauschbar sind? Die mitgelierferten Akkus sollen ja nicht so ausdauernd sein.


----------



## 4Kerner (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe, es macht nichts, wenn ich auch noch einen Test zur Pyra Wireless veröffentliche. 
Aber gutes Review! Man sieht, dass du dir Mühe gegeben hast.


----------



## Klutten (29. Juni 2010)

Chaoswave schrieb:


> @ Klutten:
> Weißt du zufällig ob die Akkus bei der wireless-Edition austauschbar sind? Die mitgelierferten Akkus sollen ja nicht so ausdauernd sein.


Klar, die sind austauschbar, wie man auch auf den Bildern mit dem Zubehör sieht. Du kannst sie also gegen andere AAA-Akkus tauschen.



4Kerner schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es macht nichts, wenn ich auch noch einen Test zur Pyra Wireless veröffentliche.
> Aber gutes Review! Man sieht, dass du dir Mühe gegeben hast.


Nur zu. Schön, wenn es weitere Impressionen zur Maus gibt.

Angeregt durch Roccat  werde ich die Tage noch einen Vergleich der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit beider Mäuse machen ...und ihn gegebenenfalls noch hier posten.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juni 2010)

Wie immer ein tolles Review bei einer auch richtig guten Maus!

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Review.


----------



## gh0st76 (9. Juli 2010)

Klasse Review. Aber die Maus. Naja. Jeder den ich kenne der mit dem Notebook spielt hat dafür die gleiche Maus wie an dem Desktop zu Hause.


----------



## Klutten (10. Juli 2010)

Für unterwegs sind die mobilen Nager aber um einiges praktischer. Sie verfügen über ein optionales Kabel, eine Tasche zum Schutz und sind etwas kleiner. Ich möchte meine Orochi nicht mehr gegen ein großes Exemplar für unterwegs tauschen. Ich nutze zwar zu 90% nur das Touchpad, aber bei Bildbearbeitung und umfangreichen c/p Orgien muss eine Maus einfach sein, wenn es schnell gehen soll.


----------

